# Quel iPad choisir pour la lecture d'ebooks ?



## alexledu (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'envisage très sérieusement d'acheter un ipad et j'hésite principalement à cause de la taille de l'écran.

Mon utilisation :
principalement lecture d'ebooks
utilisation lambda (internet, mail..)
un peu de Prévisualisation de site web en développement 
un peu de jeu
C'est surtout un complément à mon macbook, je ne veux pas le remplacer.

J'étais parti sur un ipad mini retina, 7,9 pouces est-ce suffisant ? Sinon que me conseillez-vous ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## hugofonte (20 Novembre 2014)

SAlut,

pour les ebooks à proprement parer, j'utilse un kindle (je trouve l'absence de rétro-éclairage plus confortable)

par contre pour les comics et bd en CBR ou CBZ, j'utilise mon AIR 1, avec comicflow.

je trouve parfois les polices dans les bulles vraiment limites, mais le confort est là la plupart du temps.

du coup, je me demande si un mini ne serait pas trop petit...


----------



## alexledu (20 Novembre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse hugofonte,

je ne lis pas de comics, uniquement des romans, quelques fois des magazines. J'ai pensé au kindle mais je ne veux pas non plus une tablette juste pour lire et c'est vrai qu'iOs vu que j'ai un iphone et un mac m'arrange pas mal


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2014)

Je prendrais l'iPad mini si ton utilisation principale était la lecture. Il est un peu plus grand qu'un livre de poche, mais est léger et se trimbale partout. Le texte est de bonne taille et de toute façon, il est possible de l'agrandir ou le réduire.

J'ai aussi un Kindle, mais c'est vrai que je préfère pourtant mon iPad pour lire. Il n'y a que dehors, en plein soleil que la, ça ne marche vraiment pas.


----------



## alexledu (22 Novembre 2014)

Je vais normalement acheter un ipad mini retina  

J'ai une dernière question , avez-vous des étuis / housses à me conseiller (ou déconseiller d'ailleurs) ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2014)

Les housses sont très variées, moi, j'ai à la fois une smart cover pour l'écran et la vie de tous les jours. En plus, j'ai une pochette Néoprène pour ranger l'appareil en déplacement (la mienne a Wolverine dessus, la classe


----------



## alexledu (22 Novembre 2014)

ah oui c'est une bonne idée ! parce que j'ai pas envie de payer 70 euros pour une smart case qui va mal vieillir


----------



## Twister59 (22 Novembre 2014)

Idem Smart Cover pour protéger lecran et une petite housse acheter 10euros sur Amazon pour protéger la coque arrière quand je le transporte


----------



## Antiphon (22 Novembre 2014)

Je pense qu'un iPad mini est un meilleur choix, d'autant que sa définition est supérieure à celle d'un iPad Air. Personnellement, j'arrive même à lire sur mon iPhone 6


----------

